# Accucraft Mason Bogie Prototype - Photos and Video



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard the Mason prototype is heading back to China this weekend, so I scooted up there to see it up close and personal, and to get some photos to share here. Cliff was also kind enough to run it so I was also able to get some video.









This thing is gorgeous!!







After seeing it, I'm really jazzed to get mine! Naturally, what you see in the photos is the hand-made prototype and there will no doubt be minor changes and improvements prior to production. BTW, I apologize for the poor lighting - Accucraft's warehouse and Cliff's test track is not really set up for photography, and those photos taken with a flash were even worse. I was also mostly shooting at f8 for the best depth of field.

So, here are the photos (lots of 'em)...


























































































































































Movie Clips[/b]
Click on image to play video...

The operating directional mechanism... 841 kb



Running... large video - 12.04 mb



Running on a loop with R3 (4' radius) curves - 1.81 mb



Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, I really like the linkage for forward-reverse in the first video. Thanks for sharing! 

Tim


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! Watching that MB almost makes me want to plunk down the $$$$ and get into Fn3 live steam!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

just awesome. thanks Dwight, Zubi


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I really need to see if they can get the linkage set in forward motion correctly and reverse the doors swings as well. The model is extremely good however in terms of detail. Currently the valve gear is visually in reverse for forward motion. Should be able to swap over. 

David.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! If I may nit pick, the finger opening the cab door is clearly out of scale! Hopefully they will fix this in the production model ;-)


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Dwight,

Thanks for publishing the photos. They're quite good, too.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight thanks for posting the photos. A very nice model and it runs great too ! 

I have just one comment about this engine. Why does Accucraft not design a forward/reverse gear in the cab that puts the Walschaert valve gear in the correct orientation for forward operation ? Seeing the model running with the link block / radius rod above the center of the reverse link just looks wrong. The Earl /Countess was built the same way. I have reversed the settings on my model of the Earl to correct this. ( Forward / reverse in the cab is now backwards , but I can live with it. ) Surely this could be done without major expense. Just wondering . 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, you would need crossports for that. Can be done, but personally I have no problem with the position of the gear. I am more interested in having a well running and self-starting locomotive even if this comes at the cost of some simplifications. I have a feeling that crossports obstruct steam flow to some degree in the crucial place just before delivery to the cylinders. Best, Zubi 
PS Edit - I just realised that this is a slide valve prototype with slide valves in the model so there is no need for crossports. The valve gear should work correctly without crossports. So either something is mixed up in the linkage or this is how the prototype worked!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

As noted, I have suggested that the valve gear be swapped, it will need a different quadrant in the cab, and eccentric on the rear driver rotated 90 deg, this will bring it in line with how the real engine ran. The radius rod should indeed be below expansion link centreline when in forward motion. If the engine can run equally well in reverse, then swapping the operation of the valve gear should be no problem, I sure will after-market if necessary, and just live with the Johnson bar being in the wrong direction when running forward! 

Accucraft have really raised the bar on this one for 1870s detail, there is an amazing amount of work gone into this, and real effort to get it right. The dome profiles are excellent, and include the proper cornice elements at the rings, instead of the usual model co bumps, the pilot is fully 3D with angled leading edges, rather than square cut, a real masterpiece, the stack is a fine effort and looks the part. The headlight and bracket is excellent and smokebox door correct. Wheels are good, and rivet detail correct, especially on the tender, which is usually the give away on these models. Its a top effort in terms of prototype detail. I cant wait for mine! 

I'll write more later on the inclusions. 

David.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job on the pictures, Dwight. I know how brutal the lighting is on the Accucraft track.

I almost want to buy this locomotive.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dwight, 

Thanks for going to get some superb photos, and video's before it disappears back to China. 

From the length of the train behind the loco its a powerful little devil by the look of it!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Dwight,

Great photos and videos. Makes me want to get separated from my money.









Why is there a nice healthy plume in the first running video and the second shows a weak inconsistent plume







(You may have guessed, I have a plume fetish. Forget the "rivet counting".)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is there a nice healthy plume in the first running video and the second shows a weak inconsistent plume?I think there are two reasons... first, the loco was running somewhat faster in the first video clip and hence using more steam, and second, the first clip was shot from a lower angle, so the background light from the window in the back wall was shining directly through the plume. If you watch closely, you'll see the plume is pretty good in all the clips - you just can't see them as well sometimes because there was less background light to shine through them. There are moments in each section where the loco passes in front of a background source of light, and at those moments the plume is more visible.









Glad you guys enjoyed the photos and videos. She really is going to be a little beauty, and as Peter said, it looked like she pulls really well for a loco of her size.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
What was the run time that Cliff got out of her in your video. Sweet loco. 
N


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, Thanks for the pictures. That looks like it will be a really nice loco. I notice that it has a hand pump, does it also have an axle pump? It also apears that the combination link on Walsharts gear is a dummy which isn't a big deal. I was able to do mine with full Walsharts gear and the J-bar and expansion link work in the proper directions. I was wavering on taking the one I have on order but after seeing your pictures I'm pretty sure I'll have to get one. Two Bogies is not too many!!! Thanks again for taking the time to give us this peek at what is to come.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What was the run time that Cliff got out of her in your video. Sweet loco.Noel - I wasn't there when he filled and fired her (he knew I was coming and already had that done) so it's hard for me to know exactly. She ran several laps before he had to pump more water into the boiler, and several more laps afterward. You'll also note in the video that the safety is really venting part of the time, indicating that he was making (wasting) more steam than he was using thereby consuming more water than was necessary. 
I notice that it has a hand pump, does it also have an axle pump?No Winn, no axle pump I'm afraid.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

I visited Accucraft and got to see it today befiore Cliff packed it up. It's a beautiful engine. Fantastic detail! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! I'm really looling in front to seeing one in all the fancy paintwork that was so prevalent on this type of locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just talked to Cliff and asked him about the Mason run time. He said while he never really timed it, the gas tank is fairly large and probably holds 45 minutes or so worth of butane, and as it has a hand pump for injecting water, theoretically one could run it until the gas was exhausted (a Goodall valve would also work). The boiler itself is fairly small and doesn't hold a lot of water according to him, and so running light, he speculates one might get 25-30 minutes before having to add water. If the loco is working hard however, that drops to around 15 minutes. 

He stressed that he never really timed the runs, and so this info would be his best guess.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I can certainly understand it not having an axlw pump, there is not much any place to put it and it would require 2 flex lines!! I purchased a Regner servo pump for mine and plan to install it with a water tank in a trail car, probably an AMS combine if they ever become available. The boiler is indeed small, and mine is even smaller due to not extending into the cab. Runs for mine are on the order of what you get with a Ruby, maybe even less, about 10 to 15 minutes, but that was when I still had some leakage problems. I haven't fired it since final assembly as I wanted it to be pristine for the GRR Convention in Denver. By the way it did win a first place. Cliff and Stan Cedarleaf got to take a look at it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way it did win a first place. Congratulations Winn! It was well-deserved!!


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and video. 
I have one on order, sorry if I'm redundant but when will they be available stateside ? 
Thanks


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Aankuss, 

The Accucraft site says 'Winter' next year, BUT there may be a delay till spring next year for the Steam version.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter 
Think it said winter 2009 

I have it one on order 

Regards Dave


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Actually, it was really good to see the Mason prototype's again, "thanks" replica guy;-) The water pump did get put there as an option in the end! In many ways, the M-B became the first full option narrow gauge steamer. For a fantastically decent price... This is borderin g on a miracle, really... Even if the stuff is to become by the "next winter" it is still worth it and a true winner of all NG time, Zubi


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any pictures of the production model (either electric or live steam) as of yet?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

From the Accucraft site (which has been updated yesterday) the 2 8 0's are being shipped, ot left the factory. 

The Mason Bogie is 'in production', delivery has been, in the previous Accy page 'Fall 2010'


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd last I heard from Accucraft on the 2-8-0 which happened to be on Monday was that the 2-8-0 are delayed for about 2 months and the Mason is pushed till Oct-Nov.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

The electric 2-8-0s are shipping, the live steam models are still "under production."


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Not in the market for one of these beautiful locos, but admire it al lthe same. 

Funny, I always got he impression that Cliff was taller.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

